# French Fried Onion Rings---The results.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

It was claimed to be the crunchiest ring ever, and I can attest they were. At least from what I've eaten. Et one that had been refrigerated since last night just now, and it was as crisp as last night. Recipe below:

1/2 cup all purpose flour
1/4 cup cornstarch
2 tbsp instant mashed potatoes
pinch of cayenne[I omitted this]
1 cup Club Soda COLD AS IN ICEBOX COLD.
Mix together and let stand to set up.

Then dip rings in batter and roll in Panko bread crumbs. 
Deep fry at 350* for 2-1/2 to 3 minutes.

Note: I never buy bread crumbs but in the interest of following the recipe, I did. Whether other makes/brands would work or not, I don't know but will try some different next time.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sounds good. Think i"m gonna have to try that.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

It's a good recipe too!
Thanks Doug.


----------

